# No Cassandra db?



## stratacast1 (Nov 2, 2017)

I am exploring the idea of switching a Linux server with cassandra on it over to FreeBSD, but I see that cassandra support really isn't existent, correct? If I by chance was able to make that transition then, what would be a viable alternative to cassandra? Not a fan of the idea of compiling from source, it's a bit too wild-wild-west for what I'm looking to do and I like the idea that actual software devs would have looked it over before shoving it to ports/pkg


----------



## SirDice (Nov 3, 2017)

There is a port: databases/cassandra2 but it appears to be broken and will be removed soon.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Nov 3, 2017)

<what would be a viable alternative to cassandra?>

It really depends on what type of data is being stored and what you're trying to do with that data (query time). There are a bunch of very nice alternatives to Cassandra, most of them already in the ports tree. I would suggest that you break down the data types you're trying to store (time-series / text / image / etc) and weigh the pros & cons of each DB package (and what engine the packages include) in order to find a most suitable alternative.


----------



## stratacast1 (Nov 5, 2017)

Some of the major features I need are the NoSQL ideology that comes with Cassandra, along with it being distributed and lastly easy to port my existing data to the new database. Ultimately, there are some key features that exist in FreeBSD that I want over Linux, but a crucial element is a more seamless transfer of our existing software. As it stands, FreeBSD has everything I need except Cassandra and I'm unfamiliar with any alternatives

SirDice thank you for the heads up on the status of cassandra2


----------



## ucomp (Oct 25, 2018)

SirDice said:


> There is a port: databases/cassandra2 but it appears to be broken and will be removed soon.



that was a JVM issue in OpenJDK. Since last update of OpenJDK8, Cassandra is running again under FreeBSD. Still no port (perhaps I or someone else writes one) - but I`ve tested Cassandra2 and the current git-dev-Version, both working again.Would be interesting to know if someone has already tested under load ....


----------



## SirDice (Oct 25, 2018)

You could have a look at the old port, maybe with a few changes it can be made to work again. It could then be reinstated. The fact that it has been removed in the past doesn't mean it can never be put back again


----------



## ucomp (Oct 25, 2018)

SirDice said:


> You could have a look at the old port, maybe with a few changes it can be made to work again. It could then be reinstated. The fact that it has been removed in the past doesn't mean it can never be put back again


.. I already have read the Makefile in old cassandra2-port & its dependencies etc, should be doable relatively easy to write a new port .  I´m not a current  committer.... but maybe I can change that... should be intersting enough to port cassandra3 ( or upcoming 4) back to here. Would be Even easier for an experienced committer.c.-


----------



## SirDice (Oct 25, 2018)

ucomp said:


> I´m not a current committer....


You don't need to be one. Just create the patches and submit a PR for it. Anyone can submit patches, updates, new ports, etc.


----------



## lapo (Dec 11, 2018)

There a PR for Cassandra 3.11.3 (latest) version.
Still not committed unfortunately, but works for me like a charm!


----------

